# Can you play?



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 14, 2009)

Odd. I've been playing drums for a year, trumpet for 8 yrs, guitar for 2 1/2, bass for 2... and I've been singing for as long as I've had a voice XD

So what about the rest of the world? What do ya' play (sing) and how long have you been going?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 14, 2009)

Tuba - 16
Bass - 3
Guitar - 2
Sing - 2

I can play piano a little bit, but that's been an off an on thing. I can't say how many years really.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 14, 2009)

I unlearned music before I ever even learned it in the first place.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been doing guitar for a while, proudly playing a blue Ibanez electric, the model of which I forget. Also, I have a good singing voice.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 15, 2009)

Acoustic Guitar

I rarely play on it, I just do random melodies, simple ones. Although I think I may have some talent in changing strinmg volume and building up string volume as you play a melody. 

I've got this for my birthday on Novemmber 16th 2008.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 15, 2009)

I've played bass guitar for almost a year now, and took four years of chorus back in grade school.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 15, 2009)

I play piano. In a rather unusual manner. I taught myself how to play.

I sing too. Japanese. I've sang an African song before. Don't know the name of it, but my voice works really well with Jazz and stuff. I hate my voice but people tell me it's really deep.


----------



## duzzie (Jul 15, 2009)

Guitar, for ten years now.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 15, 2009)

I play the banjo, clawhammer style.
I guess its been around 3 years now.


----------



## Eleziek (Jul 15, 2009)

Can I play? Well, hell, I can wail ;]

Been playing the moozaks since who the hell knows when... Always fooled around with the organs and pianos in church when I was a toddler, picking at the keys, always felt the need and had some concept of what sounded 'right'.... 

Started taking private Viola lessons with a professional group of classical performers (Classical strings and piano, respectively) at around age five and continued taking lessons for the next nine years or so. I don't normally play the instrument these days as I've set it aside until I am in college. 

Nowadays I can play a wide variety of instruments ranging from mellophone to clarinet to some bass guitar... Although, my personal favorite has got to be my saxophone :]

Can't really see the sax in this picture, but hey, it's a pic nonetheless xD It's from a benefit concert I played with a bunch of other bands, it was for a family who had their house burn down and had a lot of problems arise with money and staying afloat. Got a huge chunk of money raised! ... Oh, and this was actually for my family, because it was our house that burnt down xD







I own a Cannonball Stone Series Tenor Saxophone, coated in black nickel with a brushed body to dull it. Hand engraved and set with semi-precious stones in the keys xD It's a beautiful instrument that is just a dream to play on, and these days I'd like to say I can play pretty well ;]


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 16, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> Can I play? Well, hell, I can wail ;]
> 
> Been playing the moozaks since who the hell knows when... Always fooled around with the organs and pianos in church when I was a toddler, picking at the keys, always felt the need and had some concept of what sounded 'right'....
> 
> ...


Is that a tenor sax I spy? 


Personally, I used to do trumpet for about 6-ish years. Took up tenor and soon dropped trumpet. Playing tenor for 4 but am already playing college level as since sophomore year. Picked up bass clarinet around Christmas for chamber ensemble and I practically fell in love with the range and versatility. I might be going back to brass on baritone for a brass trio next year so that may be a little fun.
I also tried a LITTLE guitar, drums, and piano.. I never really stayed with any of them.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 16, 2009)

I learned to play the piano at home when I was seven (nine years ago), I've been playing classical piano since then.
I've also played the violin and the trombone, but now those skills have abandoned me.
I play the guitar if I feel like it.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 16, 2009)

Used to play drums for 2 years. I were pretty good with it, but eventually I just quit. q:


----------



## Crookslap Dominoe (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been playing bass for seven months. I still have a looong way to go.


----------



## Potato (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been playing Guitar for just over 2 years, Bass for roughly the same amount of time, and Drums about a year and a half.

I sing too, but not very well XD


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 23, 2009)

Singing - 13 years 
Piano - 6 years
Viola/String Bass - 1/4 year
Guitar - a few days


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive been playing bass for about 2-3 months. I love it :3


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 23, 2009)

korg ds-10 yea... two months


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 24, 2009)

Fuck... uhm...

Voice- 13 years
Keys- 11 years
Drums and Percussion- 6 years
Guitar- 3 years
Harmonica- 2 1/2
Contrabass- 2 years
Bass Guitar- 2 years
Cello- 1 1/2 years
Violin and Viola- 1 1/2 years
Alto Sax- 1 year
Trombone- 1/2 year

Composition and Theory- 1 1/2 years


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

All forms of Keyboards (Piano, Organ, and Synths)
Im learning Precussion.
I want to learn Accordion, and perhaps bass...

And Im an expert in most forms of studio gimmickry...


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> Fuck... uhm...
> 
> Voice- 13 years
> Keys- 11 years
> ...



i think someone likes musical instruments XD

thats a lot to remember!


----------



## D Void (Jul 24, 2009)

Bass for 4 years, played in a band
till I had a argument with the vocalist.
I was also covering backing vocals.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Piano- 7 Years
Clarinet- 3 years
Baritone-1 year
Alto Saxophone- 1 year
I can play mostly any wood wind instrument except the flute. The ones listed are the ones i Play most though. I'm best at clarinet i think


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 24, 2009)

I play the violin and mandolin and also write classical music.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 25, 2009)

guitar/bass/drums kinda/keys/samplers/some software programs/singing/growling (sound like John Gallagher of Dying Fetus)/slowly learning violin and sax


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2009)

Keyboard for like 10+ years, but I never progressed much.
Guitar for less than 2 weeks, haha. It's so addicting though. I love it.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been playing guitar for like 10 years, but I'm not that great.  However, I'm a master triangularist.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> korg ds-10 yea... two months


 
We have the same keyboard. Nice studio.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 25, 2009)

Guitar - 9 1/2 years I mainly use my Shecter C-1 Exotic Star and my Honer Acoustic/ Electric. I play a variety of genres.
Piano - 9 1/2 years but I'm not real great at it because I don't practice it as much.
Vocal - 2-3 years I can't really remember when I discovered I could sing.

I'd love to learn the violin and the saxophone. The sax just sounds sexy IMO.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> However, I'm a master triangularist.



I've been thinking about picking up the triangle. It's so fascinating, just all the different techniques that are used in tinging the thing. Definitely not an easy mastery to achieve.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 25, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> I've been thinking about picking up the triangle. It's so fascinating, just all the different techniques that are used in tinging the thing. Definitely not an easy mastery to achieve.



Tinging the thing is the hardest part.  To master triangularity you must knwo all three parts of the ting.  The "t" the "in" and the "g."


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 25, 2009)

I own a violin and frequently make noises on it.

But can I _play_ it? 

That is debatable.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't we already have like 6 of these threads?


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> All forms of Keyboards (Piano, Organ, and Synths)
> Im learning Precussion.
> I want to learn Accordion, and perhaps bass...
> 
> And Im an expert in most forms of studio gimmickry...



we should totally collab


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> Don't we already have like 6 of these threads?



Yes. I even made one of them. :v


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> We have the same keyboard. Nice studio.



very wikked. It's actually a venue


----------

